# Id this rhom



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Can anyone help me help id this guy.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

S. rhombeus - that's all you can get from us.
If you want to know more about it, ask the person/store from which you bought it - just by looking at that guy, there's nothing more anyone can say.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

its a rhom

maybe from peru has the pattern and colors like mine fronm peru
but u have to ask your distributer where it was collected


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

let me see if my reading has paid off, i'd say a serrasalmus compressus..dont take my shot at it too seriously tho


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Having a "poll" will not give a definitive answer on the fishes locality. Only if you know for certain where it was collected (by taking the fish out yourself). The fish is a Serrasalmus species. Not able to discern the body spotting very well from the angle of the fish. Also the angle distorts the body shape and head.

So my opinion is that it is a Serrasalmus species. Can't tell for certain if it is a member of the compressus group or a common S. rhombeus.


----------

